# black water extract



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

nyoneheard of this stuff called "black waterextract" ? it make s the water seem murky, and it says its for amazon like conditions, so i picked some up for my p's, not really sure if its worth the 7$ i spent on it, anyone know anyhting about it, i think aquasafe makes it


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i am gonna get some on my next order from big als... never tried it so i cant put any input on it but i would like to see what others have to say about it!


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

ya bro, the water looks pretty cool dark brow, the only weird thing is that when i dumped it in, it turned fluorescen green, but then dispersed,,,,, weird


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

chemical reaction


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

Iam going to have to go get some sounds cool


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

heres a handy link 
i all ready made a thread about this last week click above


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

it made my plants grow a little better. but i have bright lights on my P tank, and it made no difference in the color. with the lights off, its tinted brownish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not sure, but it's possible that BWE alters the tank water's pH, so I'd check to be sure... Better safe than sorry!


----------

